# Driving with a little car damage?



## Mountain Biker (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi, I have a little damage to my front quarter panel and am wondering if I can still drive for Uber/Lyft before I get it fixed. Thanks for any info.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Is the car safe and legal? Is everything functional (turn signal, marker light, headlight)?

If so, then I say yes.

Uber vehicle requirements actually state "good condition with no cosmetic damage" but they don't define cosmetic damage. Practically every car that's ever been parked in a parking lot has some door dings and other minor cosmetic damage.

I can't speak for Uber but I think it should be about safety.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

What’s a little damage to the vehicle? It hardly compares to the damage we allow to our pride & integrity operating as a ride share operator.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cosmetic


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> View attachment 266800
> 
> 
> Cosmetic


Not to worry, it'll buff out


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Mountain Biker said:


> Hi, I have a little damage to my front quarter panel and am wondering if I can still drive for Uber/Lyft before I get it fixed. Thanks for any info.


Take a picture of that so called "little damage" and we might be able to give you the answer you're looking for.

Also, passengers are very picky. If they see something they don't like on your car you will see alot of stars ranging from 4-1 meaning you will get deactivated in the first week.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

I have scratches on my car and I still get 5 stars ratings


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Mountain Biker said:


> Hi, I have a little damage to my front quarter panel and am wondering if I can still drive for Uber/Lyft before I get it fixed. Thanks for any info.


I did, but the damage was on my driver door side, so when I pull up, no one saw it ( I got it fixed ASAP, though ).

Also, on my rear bumper, I have a six inch scratched etched through the clear coat, won't buff, but no one has ever noticed it, so far, and I even passed inspection.

By the way, I killed two birds with one stone on the inspection. My Lyft inspection was due and I passed, and then a week laterr Uber's was due, then I sent the same form Lyft gave me, emailed it to Uber, it even had the Lyft logo on it, and Uber accepted it  go figure, other's mileage may vary.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> View attachment 266800
> 
> 
> Cosmetic


A little noticeable damage like that actually makes your Uber easier to identify in crowded venues.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> View attachment 266800
> 
> 
> Cosmetic


Lololol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I have a half dozen parking lot dings on the car. A couple of them are quite deep. A scruffed corner on the rear bumper. The clear coat is almost gone on the hood and roof. It's an old car with signs of aging. 
The driver has a small scar on the upper left side of his forehead (a bar fight), a six inch scar on the right cheek of his ass (hip surgery), multiple wrinkles and gray hair. It's an old driver with signs of aging.
That's the package. We work well together; and overall, we are in good operational condition. We will get you there safely, quickly and with style and panache. We are worth every nickle of the fees we charge.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

I wondered the same before I signed up, my vehicle, otherwise pristine, was hit (and run) when it was only 3 or 4 months old so I wasn't sure I could drive with this "cosmetic damage". It is a couple of gashes on pax side where an 18wheel trailer clipped it. It is not severe, a couple of small deep gouges and some scuffing and a large but shallow dent. Passed inspection, I have under 100 rides, 4.88 and get lots of compliments on what a nice car it is.

*The inside is what really matters*, and it is very clean with zero damage or visible wear.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

My van has some scratches and dings , but I only drive at night so the drunk pax never notice.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Mountain Biker said:


> Hi, I have a little damage to my front quarter panel and am wondering if I can still drive for Uber/Lyft before I get it fixed. Thanks for any info.


Hi, don't worry, most uber cars have one or more bends
Lol


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Mountain Biker said:


> Hi, I have a little damage to my front quarter panel and am wondering if I can still drive for Uber/Lyft before I get it fixed. Thanks for any info.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Texie Driver said:


> I have under 100 rides
> 
> *The inside is what really matters*, and it is very clean with zero damage or visible wear.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Don't worry, it's supply and demand. When there're a lot of ants and surplus cars showing up, you'd be deactivated for any reason(s) they can use against you.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

My advice is just a new car. Use the extra tips to pay it off as a priority


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Knicks and dings? No problem, just cover it up with one of these magnet signs:









I have no clue what the yellow text says.

As cool as they are, Audi RS 7s are not U/L eligible since they are 2-door vehicles. Uber Eats, ha ha?

Think about if you could drive an Audi RS 7 for ride share. I don't know if I would be more happy or horribly sad. Happy to be driving an RS 7, but sad I have such a beautiful care and have to drive rideshare to make ends meet.

At least in reality, with my heap o' junk, I'll know I have nothing to be happy about and I cry every moment I am logged in.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

JimKE said:


> A little noticeable damage like that actually makes your Uber easier to identify in crowded venues.


"yeah I'm the white Prius missing the left rear view mirror cover!"

Which actually happened. I suspected the damage would be worse when someone kissed my car on I95 heading North by Pembroke. Called FHP, of course couldn't get the guy's tag as he bolted. I'm not stupid enough to get out of my car on the 95. Officer showed up. Just the left mirror cover was torn off. But good idea to have my story told to LE first before someone tries to claim I slammed into them.

$24 part on ebay and the paint matches perfectly.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> View attachment 266800
> 
> 
> Cosmetic


Nut-uh! signal could be out.

And you call your self "Doc"! LoL 
(for those reading, she doesn't. I do but forget why)


----------

